# whats a good media player for gaming?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

ok so i wanna start gaming with music in the background i think it would help =D, but itunes takes to much ram, it shows 235, 192..before showed 80,456 w/e! to much memeory....anything a lil less, i have a media controller ont he side of my laptop(built in) and it can change song while ingame =D...but whats better than itunes...i heard of winamp...is that good? thanks.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

VLC media player is pretty light-weight. I am playing a song right now with it and it is using about 16,000k ram or whatever. Its free and plays any format. Download it here:
http://download.cnet.com/VLC-Media-Player/3000-13632_4-10267151.html?tag=mncol


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll back that. I'm currently playing a DVD, while using [email protected] GPU2 and surfing the net. Not a single hiccup, and VLC is only using 33MB of RAM.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think WMP 11 only uses around 45mb or less of ram


----------



## Snowstormfir (Dec 16, 2009)

Foobar2000. Also playing song right now, it's using 7000kb of memory. Tried Winamp, WMP, Real Player, and others. All except Foobar freeze frequently when I'm gaming on my... low-end system. No question about it. Foobar2000 Last stable version (v0.0.6.9)works perfectly ray:


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

This is probably a slightly different answer than what you're looking for, but if you ever pick up Audiosurf, the entire game is based around your music


----------

